# I need help pricing/assessing an Efel Kamina



## dmarcouli (Apr 26, 2015)

Hey all -

I have an Efel Kamina stove, 079-66, that I'd like to sell. I have no idea how to price it or if there is even interest in purchasing such a stove.

What do y'all think? I've attached a bunch of photos so y'all can help me assess condition/suggest pricing. Also, if someone sees this and is very interested in purchasing said stove, let's talk. You'd get an excellent deal.


----------



## bholler (Apr 27, 2015)

A couple hundred at most i think


----------



## begreen (Apr 30, 2015)

It's a respectable heater. Definitely get it out of the elements or its value will plummet. The value will be less right now at the end of the heating season. Maybe $3-400. It might get as high as $600 next Sept-Oct..


----------



## bholler (May 2, 2015)

Really ou think so begreen?  Around here i would be really surprised if you got over $300 for it.


----------



## Ashful (May 2, 2015)

Having watched the price on used Jotuls, I've seen the price vary by about $400 from spring to fall.


----------



## bholler (May 2, 2015)

And most jotuls are a lot more desirable than the stove in question.  But year the price will varry allot depending on season and location.  If you find the right preson you may be able to get a decent price for that stove they are decent stoves. But the look is very dated and i think the market is very limited.


----------



## begreen (May 2, 2015)

I'm with Ashful and would hold on to it until fall before selling.


----------



## dmarcouli (May 5, 2015)

Thank you all for your help in pricing this stove. I've got it out of the elements and well cared for.


----------



## dmarcouli (May 5, 2015)

Oh - one more question - what forum or market should I try and sell this in? I've got it up on Craigslist but am not sure that reaches the correct audience. 

Im located in Baltimore City, Maryland.


----------



## begreen (May 5, 2015)

craigslist is what I would use. You can also put a posting here in the for sale/wanted forum.  It's the slow season from now until fall. If possible hold on and sell it in October and it should go quickly.


----------

